# handy and inexpensive



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

75 Watt Magnetic Base Light


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

levon,

I think you've added something to my to do list today.... Thanks!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Doug

i know what you mean, i may have to make a run to hf tomorrow. there are several things i want to pick up.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry didn,t see the earlier post. You need to be more defintive so folks won,t repost somethin you have already posted. I didn,t even see what you had posted.Handy and inexpensive is pretty broad so I didn,t even bother to read,Sorry,Tommy


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi tommy

i saw you viewing this thread before you posted about it.


----------

